# Games randomly minimize



## LukeXX (Jan 16, 2006)

I have this problem with all my games. They will just randomly minimize to desktop, it doesn't crash or anything, just minimized. It's not specific to any one game. I get this problem with AOE III, Half-Life, Half-Life2, Call of Duty, every single other game I have that I won't bother listing.
I also hate it when it minimizes during a loading screen, also some games I have don't support ALT+TAB (like F.E.A.R) so I can't get back into them!

Spyware scans with Ad-Aware SE Pro, Xoftspy, Windows Defender and Spybot-SD (along with my anti-virus BitDefender) all came up with nothing.

So what can be causing this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

A process could be at fault. For example, when I had Earthlink dialup, I had to use thier software to access the internet. When it was sitting in the system tray, it would prevent me from having full screen games. I just exit the program (internet was still on) and it was done.

Other than that, maybe some program is trying to get updates so it will switch you out?


----------



## LukeXX (Jan 16, 2006)

I have my anti-virus closed when I'm gaming, any processes I have running are the bare minimum for my PC to function.
I'm using PPoE ADSL connnecton via ethernet so I'm not using any 3rd party software to connect.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

anything in the background? Like windows updates?

Check your processes to see what you have running before playing


----------



## LukeXX (Jan 16, 2006)

No, I have Windows Update disabled.
The only processes running belong to MSN Messenger, my anti-virus and logitech mouseware.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmmm... prehaps it's the MSN Messenger, like for example when someone logs on, the thing flashes on the bottom right, unless you had that disabled too?


----------



## LukeXX (Jan 16, 2006)

Yep. It also happens when MSN isn't running...
Clean boot no change either.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Do you ahve broadband?


----------



## LukeXX (Jan 16, 2006)

To quote myself 2 messages above.



LukeXX said:


> I'm using PPoE ADSL connnecton via ethernet so I'm not using any 3rd party software to connect.


Since when is DSL not broadband?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

my bad  half asleep. 

well... if it's not a process... then maybe an active internet connection?

prehaps disabling your NIC card for a test. That way it will stop any traffic.


----------



## Glottis (Jan 31, 2003)

Just an idea...

Windows XP has these "balloon tips", which you can disable with a registry hack. But even when disabled, they still might act as a separate window and cause full-screen applications to minimize. Maybe some program is trying to tell you something.

I have zonealarm firewall, and sometimes a balloon-window appears asking me something, and causes my full-screen applications to minimize.

Press Ctrl-Alt-Del and see what processes are running right before and while playing.

And I would reinstall DirectX, if I were you. It might help...

I hope this helps,
Tony.


----------



## Shyox (May 13, 2006)

Everytime it minimizes, is a small sound made?

It's your pop-up blocker, and every time one is blocked, it gets minimized. Even if you don't have a pop-up blocker on, windows has its own blocker that is always on.Every time something small like a cookie is downloaded it gets minimized. This happens completely at random, correct?

I don't know how to fix it, I just know I have the problem and I think this is it.


----------



## LukeXX (Jan 16, 2006)

I don't have a pop-up blocker -_- My computer doesn't make a click, it doesn't show any sign of what caused it to minimize.

I also re-installed DirectX a few weeks ago on a different matter.

Ah yes, baloon tips. I kept them disabled for awhile, however I find that I need them half of the time.
Just a reminder, even with 0 programs and non-ms services running the problem still occurs.


----------



## Shyox (May 13, 2006)

what OS are you running on? Xp? Or maybe even a Mac? 

If you have windows Xp, there is a built-in pop-up blocker, even when everything has been closed.


----------



## LukeXX (Jan 16, 2006)

I know about that, I'm not a complete....  
Yes, it's disabled.


----------



## Glottis (Jan 31, 2003)

LukeXX, don't get angry, we're just trying to help. ;-)


----------



## lipidman (May 19, 2006)

I have done a swap on every part to troubleshoot and no luck. I have another sli rig that has no such problems. I started with power supply and went to MOBO. It is sucking some ***. Maybe reinstall will fix it. Repair install has not. No help to be found but at least i know someone else if having same issue.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It will be a process or something running. There is no other explanation. Hardware would not do that. Close yes, but not minimize.


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

Yes, I too have the same problem. I'm playing a game and then for no reason at all, it minimizes and then i just click it agian and i play for about another 10 minutes then it does it again. I have done zone alarm scan, AVG scan, and spysweeper scan and they have gotten nothing. Its very annoying but I have no idea how to fix this problem. It happens with every full screen game, and games only. It makes me sad, very very sad.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, then all 3 of you try to see what you 3 have in common that would cause it. According to you lipid, you have another computer without any problems.


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

Ok, so i clicked ctrl-alt-delete last night and got it up to where it shows the networking and i saw that when it minimizes, you will see a giant spike in the networking performance.... i dont know if this could mean anything but just an observation


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

sounds like something is trying to get online, or use the network card. Would explain that one.


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

Ya, i completely agree but i cannot figure out what on all the games are trying to get on the internet. I know they are all online so they are all on the internet but what causes this sudden connection? Its hard to pin point it since it happens on all games but ya something is tryign to access the internetthat i dont know of or am just unaware of it. Its quite a mystery.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't have the games mentioned, but it's possible that they are doing it themselves, like making sure you have a connection... but really it shouldn't cause the games to minimize... it's a puzzler indeed


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

Hey, im having the same problem you are but did you ever figure out how to fix it?


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

sorry about last reply but ya i have no idea what to do, its tough stuff.


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

Im thinking its not in game because it happens on every full screen game and unless these are all programmed the same with this connection bug, then it would not be them and im sure they are not so its gotta be something windows related.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

LukeXX said:


> The only processes running belong to MSN Messenger, my anti-virus and logitech mouseware.


This may have been mentioned, but I didn't see that anyone suspected the Logitech software as a possible cause.
Mouse software is absolutely unneeded, unless you have a five button mouse contraption that you want to customize (I have no idea about cordless mice, though). Windows will see a mouse as mouse, with no need for any additional software.

I would get rid of the Logitech software and see how it goes. 
After a reboot your mouse will be seen and work just like a mouse should.

I'm just taking a stab, because I recall having some difficulty with my first optical mouse because I installed the software (can't remember exactly the trouble, but it went away when I dumped what came on the Logitech disk).


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

Alright, I will give that a try.... I have osme logitech keyboard programs so I will uninstall them but while we are at uninstalling, anything else that may be causing this problem that some1 out there knows of by any chance in the world?


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

You can't really tell what the cause is unless you try it one by one.

If you delete everything you suspect all at once, there's no way to know what the real culprit is.


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

Ok, I turned off all the fire walls and anit virus programs i have running which did not solve the problem and i uninstalled the keyboard which i have because it has an LCD running on it and that did not solve the problem. I have done almost everything I can think of exept reinstall windows which i really do not feel like doing so please some, any1, help me!


----------



## Metalbread (May 27, 2006)

Ok so I have the same problem and it sucks bad. All of my games minimize constantly without my command. I hear a clicking noise before it minimizes though. I've spent so much time downloading different anti spyware programs to rid my computer of this thing. I dont think it is a process. It's like somethings attacking my computer, my ad-aware ad-watch go's crazy each time my game minimizes. But it gets worse, if im writing a email it will happen but the window won't minimize it will become inactive. Arrrrrrr:down: what the hell is it. Umm i'm pretty sure mine started after my computer was infected with spyware, like Errorsafe and Winfixer2006 spyware.


----------



## coomie (May 25, 2006)

Alas, I think I have found the problem. I too, turned on my scound and heard a click each time it minmized and so i figured it was some type of progam tryign to launch. I went into my Zone Alarm fire wall and went to a place were i can control which programs access the internet and also the level of security the internet access will be. I set it to high and on high any thing and every thing must first ask before it has a right to access the internet, even system application (which was the problem). There is an appliction called Windows NT Logon Application and it is for the system. When i set my fire wall to high, it told me that this kept trying ot access the internet and so I denied it and then gave it not rights to even try to open and so now im happy... I hope this is the same problem for you guys out there.


----------



## Metalbread (May 27, 2006)

Yeah the same with me, i re-installed my firewall and set it to high and the problem was fixed


----------



## crazyinengla (Jun 10, 2005)

i had this problem where games would randomly minimise, but it was cos of something checking for updates every 5 minutes and it would show up as an active but BLANK box for a split second on the task bar - it really puzzled me, i thought i was being monitored for months and scanning the PC for months, im just glad its out the way - a process called hpcmpmgr.exe (hp component manager) was the culprit so i shut that down and its been fine since


----------



## LukeXX (Jan 16, 2006)

RT said:


> This may have been mentioned, but I didn't see that anyone suspected the Logitech software as a possible cause.
> Mouse software is absolutely unneeded, unless you have a five button mouse contraption that you want to customize (I have no idea about cordless mice, though). Windows will see a mouse as mouse, with no need for any additional software.
> 
> I would get rid of the Logitech software and see how it goes.
> ...


I know, I think the Logitech mouseware is terrible, I only had it installed at the time for a reason, and I know I don't need it for my mouse to function (except for mouse 4/5/6/7 under DirectInput which I can live without).
I finally thought it was time to format, my computer stutters appear to be a thing of the past (my 1# problem), however upon launching my favorite game again, I found the taskbar was still stealing focus in my full screen programs. Annoying as hell...
Luckily and ... unfortunately, I forgot to enable ACPI in the BIOS when I re-installed Windows, so I had to gruel through a 2 hour long windows install + SP2 setup, and I found all the problems had vanished once again. Really weird stuff....
And yes, an unattented slipsteam disc is on my list of things to do!

Now the random minimization is back, I seriously don't know what's up here. Finding out of any connections are being made to the internet would be difficult considering they would most likely close the instant my program finishes minimizing, and running a clean boot with only essential MS services running yields no solutions.
Considering the random on and off days for the problem, I could run my comp for 24 hours and not know if it's fixed or not, all I can tell you is it always likes to minimize when I'm in the middle of an important game.

Oh and, at first maybe I thought sticky keys were minimizing due to myself hitting a combination of keys, but one time I took a break and took a sip of my pepsi, to witness it minimize without my hands on the keyboard. I seriously doubt this is a case of user input.

Now back to my A+ OS studies :down:


----------



## Lukenlogs (Jul 8, 2007)

OK, so I've had this games-minimizing-to-desktop problem for a while, and today I had a new problem, which I suspect was related, so I thought I should spread some good tech karma and tell the story (with the happy ending, natch')
. First, system specs:

Abit AS-8 w/ P4 2.8
Windows XP Home SP2
SB Audigy Value

BFG 6600 GT-OC
2GB Corsair Value Ram PC3200 (4x512)

I'd be playing AOE3 or BF42 (CTF on the Dawg Pwnd server!) and, out of nowhere, I'd be tossed to the desktop and the game would just minimize to the taskbar. I was always able to alt-tab back into the game, but it was frustrating, and sometimes a serious detriment to immediate in-game situations (!!!). This morning, I was playing AOE3, and the game stuttered like it was going to minimize. No biggie, I readied my fingers on alt-tab, but then the computer one-upped the usual problem and completely restarted. This is NEVER a good sign. Upon restart, I'd make it to the Windows XP logo screen, 14 bars would sweep across as usual, and then the screen would just go black; no flashing cursor, no nothing.

I had a similar type of problem a long time ago on an old system, but it was a perpetual restart. I troubleshot that and found it was a homemade CPU temp sensor shorting out that, once removed, solved the problem. So for today's problem, I went through the usual process of elimination of unplugging all my USB devices, removing and moving memory around, and swapping out the 6600 for an old FX 5200 I had sitting around: still no luck. I got on MS Support's site and found this:

I followed the instructions, disabling the 440AGP thing after restarting off of my XP CD, and my box started up successfully. But w/o this AGP440 driver, my vid card wouldn't be recognized. I went into Device Manager and found a System Device w/ a yellow "!" triangle. It was my Intel Chipset's Processor to AGP controller failing. I hunted around and found this driver on Intel's site

I was able to install that, then reinstall the latest drivers for the 6600, and now I'm back to normal, and I've gamed for a few hours w/ no minimizations.

As for the cause of the sudden problem, I'm not sure. All I remember doing this week was installing the Kodak EasyShare software (so I could troubleshoot my Mom's problems, but that's another story).

GL & HF,

Lukenlogs


----------



## Lukenlogs (Jul 8, 2007)

Allright, nevermind. AOE3 minimized on me this morning. I rolled back the nVidia drivers to 77.77. We'll see if that helps.

Lukenlogs


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

AOE3 is trying to search the internet for patchs or updates..your firewall has bounced its coms back to the computer and as it is in the list of programs added into your firewall it wont pop up a message...so it looks like the game has jus minimized for no reason...try playing without the firewall on...disconnect from the internet first...or if your trying to play online then make sur the game is fully patched up to its latest date, that way it wont be trying to look for updates...


----------



## Leevis247 (Mar 28, 2008)

i too have the exact same problem but not only full screen games minimize, randomly a window will appear as if i clicked on the desktop so i can use up and down to scroll etc...
however i have noticed when i bring my desktop to a lan party this is not a problem. hmmph
i have a feeling it has something to do with the internet im not sure but im 60% sure that its something to do with the internet. i have opt online and am always connected with Ethernet cable. this has been going on for a very long time now plz help and any1 feel free to send me an email or msg me on aim aim= Leevis247 email= [email protected]


----------

